# Do me a favor and answer this



## mmdpri (Mar 24, 2018)

I think I'm the only one with this symptom
It's a DR symptom which effected my DP too like before I get this symptom I felt out of my body and now I feel out of my head too ,completely I feel dead

To the point 
It's like I have two eyes ,the physical eyes which I feel I don't have them 
And the other eyes which I see with them 
And I don't know how the hell can I see!!!
And everything is all cartonic 2D 
Everything is like they exist in just one layer 
When I see wall it's like there's nothing behind it 
Like the world exsit only where I'm looking at 
I see very very weird 
Even when I close my eyes it's like there's nothing exist and I'm lost somewhere inside of my head or maybe nowhere

I can say 1000 more things about this symptom


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

No you are not,I have the exact same. It's the blank mind symptom. So you are not alone.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

I experience this 24/7 I walk around like a ghost.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I think everyone with DP has this symptom. So don’t feel you’re alone. It’s hyperawareness.


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

U know. I feel dead. Like im ghost. I just am. I am nothing. How one can live like this. I dont wonder why some do suicide. But i could never do that.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, this is typical of DP / DR. In fact, it's very close to a textbook definition.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea I can relate somewhat to this feeling


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

It's normal


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

It's basically the the 2 symptoms I have :

1-everything is all cartonic 2D 
2-Everything is like they exist in just one layer When I see wall it's like there's nothing behind it 
Like the world exsit only where I'm looking at

How did you get yours ?


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

My symptoms:

Panic attack induced DP

Seeing with my "minds eye" and not my two eyes

Ruminate in mirror

Deep brain fog that attacks my cognitive thinking (think nuerosynapses just fizzing our before reaching next cognitive thought)

Perceptual and visual changes (the fog makes me feel weird + anxiety)

Strong thought rotation and ruminations

Obsessive compulsive to look up my symptoms on this site daily


----------

